# Tux aka "007" - The Feral Who Loves Me



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Tux aka "007" - because he looks so dapper all the time with his tuxedo - is now addicted to my lap. He is also a little drooler. Every night he lays and drools on my lap. Angelo has to be faster if he wants to get onto my lap. lol. Tux loves to play too. He is a fast little fella. He would bring his favorite toy to my la-z-boy and muffled a meow asking me to play (while the toy is in his mouth). Very cute. Oh and he loves Doritos (don't worry I only gave him a few small pieces) 

Thank you for all the encouragement to bring him in! I am so grateful that he is with us.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, he is adorable! The picture with the Doritos bag is awesome.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

"007" is indeed a dapper fellow!
What a good looking boy!


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

I think I'm in love with my 007! Angelo still has me in the morning when he wakes me up and once in a while on the couch. Ponyo sleeps with me every night. So everyone is happy.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL love the title of the thread!

Wow, I would never have thought he had been feral from those pics, especially the second one! He looks like such a little lovebug - a very handsome and suave lovebug.  

Actually, "little" probably isn't the word. Look how long he is!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

He's so cute! I love a man in a tux, lol! 

My feral, Arwen, just started to sit in my lap too. And she drools too. Arwen will only jump up in my lap IF I have the laptop in my lap....that just annoys her to no end, or if I just completely ignore her, she gets mad and jumps up.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

He is a lovebug. He is little compare to Angelo. Angelo aka Broad Sword is just a big and heavy cat, double Tux size. 

Sounds like Arwen is ready for inside howsefrau32! Tux is the same he doesn't like to be ignored. He will nuzzle me if I ignore him on my lap... he wants petting! Or stand up on his hind legs holding on my chair and poke my arm if he wants a treat. Last night he had his nose on his toy pushing to the floor, meowing, making circles in front of me because he wanted to play. Hilarious! 

The only thing he won't let me do is picking him up. He makes this weird screeching noise. I've never heard a cat made that noise. Maybe it's a feral thing. I'm sure eventually he'll let me do it... just we're not there yet. He doesn't scratch me anymore. Well maybe if I push it too far he would, but that would be my fault


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I love black and white cats. And I speak from experience - I have 4 of them. My former feral Stubby drools too when I pet him. That's Stubby in my avatar.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

He's got such personality! He looks laid back, yet like he has lots of energy, too! He's like a little M.C.!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh he is handsome and it's lovely to hear he is enjoying his new life.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

He is a great cat. He scratched my legs many times and left some marks when he was still living outside. But once inside he became sweet and does not bite/ scratch. I just can't pick him up yet (he freaks out).

My childhood tuxedo cat was also sweet natured laid back but super lazy. Tux loves to play.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

People say a feral can be the sweetest cat once tamed. It is so true. But they usually only form a strong bond with one person... We will see about that.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He might come to like being picked up, but he might also just be one of those cats who don't like being picked up. Neither of my girls ever liked it. Oddly, Celia, who's about the biggest snuggle bug you can imagine, resisted far more than Margaux, who was never a lap cat. Who knows, maybe they would have come to like it if I'd pushed, but I never did. I'm happy with Celia in my lap.  

It sounds like you're well on your way to being Tux's one person!


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

He is handsome! Looks like he has plenty of cattitude!!!


----------

